# Your Favorite Engine



## L&N (Jul 13, 2010)

Of all the engines you have what's your favorite? Mines my Lionel 259E, like new in a box, Grampa bought it for my Dad when he was just a wee tyke.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Of all the locomotives I _have_? That would have to be the UP Gas Turbine


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

LN, your post is missing the picture of you loco



here is my DB E10,


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I likes all my beasties, but the ones closest to me heart are the ones that come to me in pieces...by the time I'm finished with them, I know every rod and screw on them...


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Who can decide!*

Toss up between my 4-6-2 President Washington or this Kitbashed 2-8-4 Berkie. I chose the Berkie due to the theme of our layout(Meat Packing) and just how much this Loco can pull!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

My favorite engine? That's like asking which one of my kids is my favorite child!!
For sheer pulling power, it's my Rivarossi 4-8-8-4 Big Boy:









Close behind is my Bachmann Spectrum 2-10-4:








It pulls very well, and is it will move at a crawl.

When I have the grey UP passenger cars on the rails, my Bachmann 4-8-4 Northern gets the call:









My favorite switcher is my IHC 0-8-0:








Union Pacific had exactly one (1) 0-8-0 switcher, and they had it, quite literally, by accident. Seems one of their 2-8-0 Consolidations got into a fender bender and had it's front pilot demolished. Rather than scrap an otherwise good engine, UP removed the pilot and turned it into a switcher. It was numbered 4500. Gonna have to renumber this engine, one of these days.

For industrial switching jobs, I turn to my Bachmann 0-6-0:








This engine came with a solid cast on plastic coupler that was totally non functional! Why Bachmann did that to a switch engine is beyond me. My local trainstore owner put a knuckle coupler on the front for me. He did a good job, but it angles up slightly. I'm going to put a shim between the frame and the footboard assembly to bring it down a bit. Works fine as it is, though.

So, depending on the task at hand, I have a lot of favorite engines. Just like I have two favorite kids.
Hopefully, the budget will allow me to build a layout to run these on soon. Putting down EZ-track and taking it up again gets old after awhile!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

flyboy2610 said:


> 4-8-8-4 Big Boy:
> 
> ATSF 2-10-4:
> 
> 4-8-4 Northern:


You have very good taste Flyboy! :smokin:


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

my sante fe BLue and yellow SD-40 5707


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

modeltrainhead said:


> my sante fe BLue and yellow SD-40 5707


Pictures...


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

can camras dead AGAIN


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I like the steamer's, you guy's have some cool engines.Most of mine are diesel I like this the best now I have all the cars to go with it.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

My favorite engine is always the one I most recently got...


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

That's a cool one. I have a 0-6-0 coming in O scale and can't hardly wait till it gets here.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyboy --Great steamer collection ... that's for sharing the pics!

Rocky -- what mfr on those diesels?

Greg -- rebuilt front crosswalk looks GREAT!

TJ


----------



## b12brother (Jul 4, 2010)

My favorite engine is my #13 4-truck shay.










The first time I saw one was in a book from Berhard Stein of 1985 where all H0 models from around the world are listed with pics.
There was a Westside brass 4-truck shay in it and I said to myself, that one day I'll have one of these. As I was unable to get a Westside one for a good price I made one myself by converting a 3-truck shay from Bachmann into a 4-truck shay.
Now I wouldn't give away my version anymore. 
So, one of the child-dreams got real.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That's cool! I've never seen a 4 truck Shay before. I didn't even know they existed. Ya lives, ya learns!


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Flyboy --Great steamer collection ... that's for sharing the pics!
> 
> Rocky -- what mfr on those diesels?
> 
> ...


Athern two powered centers a dummy I have 2 more A's one powered the other is getting a motor. I have the power trucks just need the right motor.


----------

